# .  ?

## Nass

,      :
1.   ,   ,    /  ?
2.                 ?
3. , ,          .    ?

----------


## ni-kolay

*Nass*
1. -    -   ,    .  :Frown: 
2.        ,  ( !)    .       (. ),  -         .
3. ,   "    "



> 20.           
> 
>                     23.1   ,       -       "  ()  ".
>            :
>    ,      ,             "  ()  ";
>  ,   23.1   .
>           :
> 1)       ,         .             ,    ,     ,              ;
> 2)                 ,              ;
> ...


   "  ()  " (, -,  )

----------


## mvf

http://www.cbr.ru/press/ik/101124_09...nk6-naznva.htm

----------


## Nass

*ni-kolay* 
!
*mvf*
  ,   ,    .
  ,  ,            ?      ?

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,  ,            ?      ?


                 .  , **  ( , ,     ),          . ,    ,  - .  :Frown:  
 ,  , ""    ,     :       - **  (    (.1 . 45  ),    , ,      ),          ,      (.3 . 45  ),     ,  ,       ,       .      , , ,    .          :              ,     (,  2- , ..  !)    .     ,  .

----------


## Nass

*ni-kolay*
     !
  ,     ,    .     :Frown:

----------


## Wowas

,      .

----------


## Fjedor

*Nass*,       -     700.000  (100% ),      ,  ,          . 

P.S.     (   ),    !

----------


## dimon2561

!

    -    ,       .

   ,   ,      ,              . .. ,      /c          .          .

  ?     ?     ?    , ..            .   ?

----------

.  ?      ?

----------

!
  ,      2012 .  ,       ,
      ?   ?

----------


## Demin

> 


,     .

----------

